
Elon Musk throws down with Porsche, sends a Model S to the Nürburgring - innovateee
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/09/tesla-to-take-on-taycans-track-time-at-the-nurburgring/
======
clouddrover
Tesla hasn't booked any track time to do a proper timed lap:

[https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a28942079/tesla-
mod...](https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a28942079/tesla-model-s-
nurburgring-lap-attempt-porsche-taycan/)

They'll just be doing testing with plenty of other cars on track.

